#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-17
<TonyBurn> is it normally this quiet in here?
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> afternoonings spectre
<spectre> hi
<TonyBurn> so yea
<TonyBurn> wales ubuntu is busy
<nullox> brobostigon: do you remember the IBM keyboards ?
<brobostigon> nullox: yes,
<TonyBurn> which IBM keyboards?
<TonyBurn> lo btw
<brobostigon> the one with the weird bend in the middle.
<nullox> the keyboards known to be very clicky and "noisey", something I miss
<nullox> strong build, good quality keyboards
<brobostigon> with proper switches.
<TonyBurn> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8715/brandnewibmkeyboard.jpg
<TonyBurn> those?
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: thats a newer one.
<nullox> the keys were chunky
<nullox> and great for typing
<brobostigon> yes.
<TonyBurn> i have that one under my desk in work still, loved it for typing on, only reason i'm not using it now is because its ps2 so cant plug into my laptop without converter which i dont have
<nullox> I want one for programming
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-18
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> afternoonings chippanfat1
<chippanfat1> Hello :) my desktop at home is idle xD so i've been demoted to number one :p
<brobostigon> ohwell :(
<dumblegore> thats a better username than chippanfat1 :p
<brobostigon> :)
<dumblegore> :D
<dumblegore> how are you? :)
<brobostigon> dumblegore: not good,feeling very ill, my eczema is infected. how about you?
<dumblegore> awhh mann :/ i'm good :) just tired from all the assignements for uni :(
<brobostigon> :(
<brobostigon> anyone have any pain killers, please.
<dumblegore> get on the wisky :D
<brobostigon> umm,
<brobostigon> i havent got any.
<brobostigon> hey chippanfat
<chippanfat> back again :D
<brobostigon> :)
<chippanfat> getting a little computer time before work :D
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-19
<TonyBurn> bore da cymru
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> afternoonings spectei
<spectei> hi
<brobostigon> evening all.
<TonyBurn> gd evening
<brobostigon> noswaith dda TonyBurn
<TonyBurn> evening sir
<TonyBurn> is it normally this quiet in here then?
<markjones> yes
<brobostigon> sometimes.
<markjones> but most of us idle and appear once somebody says hello
<TonyBurn> oh, tidy darts
<TonyBurn> where you both from then? i'm located in mid wales
<brobostigon> banbury, north oxfordshire.
<markjones> I'm originally from Bangor, but am in Sheffield
<markjones> TonyBurn, you coming to Hacio'r Iaith in Aberystwyth on the 29th?
<TonyBurn> afrid not markjones, I have no idea (without googleing rt now) what Hacio'r Iath is
<TonyBurn> aber is about an hours drive from here
<TonyBurn> (Llandrindod Wells)
<markjones> http://haciaith.com/2011/01/06/hacior-iaith-2011/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<markjones> P
<markjones> * :p
<Kaia> markjones: I had my assessment today!
<TonyBurn> heh, being all welsh I doubt i'd be able to contribute or learn much
<Kaia> hello TonyBurn, nice to meet you bach
<brobostigon> noswaith dda Kaia :)
<TonyBurn> lo Kaia
<Kaia> hey brob!
 * brobostigon gives Kaia loads of huggles.
 * Kaia huggles brobostigon
<markjones> Kaia, oh good :)
 * brobostigon 's  eczema is infected and is feeling really ill.
<markjones> Kaia, mind if I stay Friday and Saturday night too? :P
<markjones> actually, scratch that
<markjones> original plan will do
 * brobostigon feels alittle better because of Kaia's huggles,
<Kaia> what original plan?
<Kaia> markjones: You don't know what assessment i'm on about do you?
<markjones> Kaia, the plan discussed on Facebook and you had a Dyslexia assesment
<Kaia> markjones: Nope, other assessment. Ahh that plan
<markjones> :P
<brobostigon> nos da, sleepwell.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-20
<brobostigon> morning all.
<brobostigon> afternoonings chippanfat :)
<TonyBurn> evening
<brobostigon> noswaith dda TonyBurn
<TonyBurn> lo
<TonyBurn> raid card had a wobbler on the server today and took me off irc :o
<brobostigon> :(
<brobostigon> not good.
<TonyBurn> no, luckily someone was around to hard reset it as i have no kvm
<brobostigon> i see.
<TonyBurn> pfffft, can i be arsed parsing or looking for a plugin to get my linkedin public cv onto my website
<TonyBurn> might have  aquick look to see if theres a wordpress plugin before i bother to think about writing anything
<brobostigon> ok.
<TonyBurn> so brobostigon, what do you work at?
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: i am unemployed right now, but iused to do systems and office admin.
<brobostigon> and bits of systems design and manegement.
<TonyBurn> ahhh k, sorry to hear your unemployed :/
<TonyBurn> do you contribute to ubuntu/foss development at all?
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: debian and ubuntu user support, help with the manegement of ubuntu-cym,user support within ubuntu-cym, testing and bug exploration of haiku-os, and user support within haiku-os and BeOS.
<TonyBurn> nice
<brobostigon> some of it is quite challenging, and not really recognised, but some if it, like haiku and beos is second nature.
<TonyBurn> i need to get my ass into gear and do a little more
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: my mind has been focused on recently, thinking about the design of a linux consultency/system design and sales company.
<TonyBurn> yea? as a one man band?
<brobostigon> probebly.
 * brobostigon is hating the mathematics.
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: thats the bit, i will need help with.
<TonyBurn> the maths?!
<brobostigon> yes, iam awful at it.
<TonyBurn> i dont understand how it is such an issue? is it a problem with regards to business accounting?
<TonyBurn> or development?
<brobostigon> the accounting as well as doing the planning of finanaces.
<TonyBurn> if you;re a one man band what overheads are you going to incurr apart from broadband and a laptop?
<TonyBurn> everything else is living expenses, ie business as usual
<brobostigon> tools,  and materials
<brobostigon> most of the tools ihave already.
<brobostigon> and then maybe a shop.
<TonyBurn> most consultants i know cream at least 600 quid a day and have never needed any overheads such as a shop etc
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: i am thinking ahead here.
<TonyBurn> obviously i dont really know your strategy, business plans, end goals/objectives but if your talking about starting as a one man band i wouldn't burden yourself with overheads that aren't required, i'd address them if they ever are required due to an opportunistic gap in the market
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: agreed, i want to start for myself. however i thinking that there might be a market for more consumer product in the future, ad therefore thinking about that,
<TonyBurn> dunno what the situation is like locally for you but i'm not soo sure if there will ever be a market there on a local level
<brobostigon> well, not striclkly locally, however withhin lets say, oxfordshire, or midlands.
<brobostigon> for example.
<brobostigon> and there is definatly a market, among certain people within allthe systems linux us used on, for example, tablets, mobilephones, netbooks, etc.
<TonyBurn> so your targetting consumer rather then business?
<TonyBurn> *you're
<brobostigon> ah, business first.
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: i would like to design a certain type of machine with haiku though, and another ide for something with android.
<TonyBurn> thats all hobby stuff though unless you have a serious business plan behind it?
<brobostigon> at the moment, yes, all just simple ideas.
<TonyBurn> ok, yes hobby stuff can hit it right at times and generate lots of revenue, but unless your haiku machine s offering something unique i cant see what requirements it could be filling
<TonyBurn> *is
<brobostigon> it will be offerring some VERY unique things,
<TonyBurn> that the consumer cant already get on a commercially supported platform?
<brobostigon> yes.
<TonyBurn> and most importantly, wants
<brobostigon> yes.
<TonyBurn> so you've got a vision statement of sorts alrady put together?
<brobostigon> and doesnt exist already, on any existing platform.
<brobostigon> the basics, yes.
<TonyBurn> fair enough :)
<TonyBurn> p'ah, usiness plans, visions statements etc etc
<TonyBurn> feel like i'm back in work!
<TonyBurn> rt, i'm gonna have to move, mrs is shouting at me for being on the computer
<TonyBurn> laters
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: the basis of it, i had when i was was at college, and designed then, and just needed the right hw and sw to exist, to echieve it.
<brobostigon> TonyBurn: bye.
<brobostigon> nos da,sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-21
<TonyBurn> morning
<brobostigon> morning all.
<TonyBurn> lo
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-22
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-23
<brobostigon> nos da,sleep well all.
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<ianto> markjones: Yo
<markjones> ianto, hi
<markjones> have we got any disks?
<ianto> None official but we could burn like 50 between us
<markjones> easily
<markjones> what about a presentation?
<ianto> Fair enough to do in OO.org
<markjones> yup
<markjones> and perhaps introduce people to Launchpad (if they are interested in Translations)
<markjones> can we get any stuff from the -uk team?
<ianto> What sort of stuff do you have in mind?
<markjones> Posters, banners, pens
<markjones> stuff we got for Serendipity in Bangor
<ianto> markjones: http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_-_Ionawr_2011#Sesiynau_Posib
<ianto> You want to add anything there?
<markjones> I'll add something
<ianto> Awesomeness
<markjones> ianto, what about merch? Can we buy any stuff from shop.ubuntu.com?
<ianto> markjones: Yeah, there are 30 people registered buut I think that you can only buy 20 pens at a time ;)
<ianto> They bloody pricey too
<markjones> 85p
<ianto> For a pen ;)
<markjones> aye
<ianto> I'll see if I can get a discount or something
<markjones> bear in mind it's next weekend
<ianto> They have good shipping speeds IIRC
<ianto> Just speed in checking emails to worry about
<markjones> it's a shame i had to bin the stuff i had in Bangor
<ianto> And anyway, I doubt that any other people will be handing anything out
<markjones> true that
<ianto> It's just a barcamp style conference
<ianto> People write a topic and name on the board and if people are interested they turn up
<markjones> I'll order 2 pendrives and lanyards so we can install Ubuntu for people
<ianto> Ok, I'll chuck Ubuntu 10.10 i386 on my Free Software Foundation pendrive
<markjones> hmm, £51 for stickers, lanyards and ubuntu pendrives
<markjones> that shop's tempting me :(
<ianto> I've asked Canonical if I can get 40 pens for £15
<markjones> cooooool
<ianto> markjones: Might be a fun idea to hand out contact/business cards to people in case they ever wanna get hold of you
<markjones> mhm
<ianto> Of course you may find that OTT but it's out there
<markjones> yeah, trying to remember where I can get some done
<ianto> markjones: vistaprint.com/amazon15
<ianto> Actually they might sting you in shipping costs
<ianto> 3-day shipping = £15
<markjones> ouch
<markjones> ianto, what's the welsh word for USB Pendrive?
<ianto> I'll look on the WLB site
<ianto> Drive as in disk drive is gyriant
<ianto> Gyriant USB?
<markjones> i'll use that :p
<markjones> it's a wiki
<ianto> you mean hedyn.net
<ianto> ? ^
<markjones> yup
<markjones> http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_-_Ionawr_2011#Sesiynau_Posib
<ianto> Looks alright
<markjones> note i've not locked you into anything apart from having the CD's and Pendrive
<ianto> markjones: Seems alright. How we gonna go about preparing stuff?
<markjones> ianto, erm, use what we can get our mitts on?
<ianto> I meant like presentation/talk w.e.
<ianto> markjones: Just sent a sharing invite to your email address
<ianto> (Google Docs Presentation)
<markjones> cheers ianto
<brobostigon> what do i say in welsh as anevening greeting?
<ianto> brobostigon: Noswaith dda
<ianto> markjones: Just added some speaker notes to the presentation
<markjones> ianto, what about getting brobostigon to help with the presentation?
<brobostigon> ianto: thats good evening isnt it.?
<markjones> (we can translate his input)
<markjones> yes brobostigon
<brobostigon> markjones: elaborate please, i seem to have missed something.
<ianto> brobostigon: Do you have a Google account?
<brobostigon> ianto: i do, our philip.taylor@ubuntu-cym.org and my scraliontis@gmail.com
<ianto> brobostigon: Just sent an invitation to your gmail account
<brobostigon> ianto: am just opening it.
<brobostigon> ianto: what is it about ?
<markjones> brobostigon, it's for the Hacio'r Iaith thing
<ianto> brobostigon: www.haciaith.com & http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_-_Ionawr_2011
<brobostigon> how can ihelp.
<ianto> Well we're trying to make an Ubuntu presentation for Linux usage and a bit on translation
<ianto> I'm clueless atm on where to start
<brobostigon> ianto: at what audience is this aimed at?
<ianto> A technological audience, used to blogging and Apple technology but not too familiar with Linux
<markjones> ianto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations
<brobostigon> ianto: familier with apple. ok, i would suggest, starting with the basis of unix, and darwin the basis of mac os x, and both being open source and in basis being the same philosophy and being devloped in by open srouse methods.
<brobostigon> source*
<brobostigon> ianto: also many parts of software within mac os x are floss, like cups, for example.
<ianto> Thanks for the ideas
<brobostigon> ianto: because thats making a connection between what they already know, and then what you are introducing them too.
<markjones> if I understood portuguese I'd use AndreGodin's presentations :P
<brobostigon> markjones: i can think of a couple of people you canget hold of, of how to design one, but not help with content.
<ianto> The ones up already have pretty good backgrounds to use with OO.org
<brobostigon> ok.
<ianto> Very Ubuntu themed ;)
<brobostigon> but iwould be original, i dont really personally like the idea of copying.
<markjones> i like http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/talks/Ubuntu%20in%2050%20minutes.odp
<markjones> it's a bit technical, but we can extract bits
<brobostigon> let me look,
<brobostigon> :( ididnt have openoffice installed, only the debian standerd,abiword.
<markjones> oops
<brobostigon> yeah.
<markjones> installed it now?
<brobostigon> 268mb just to install openoffice.org-writer :(
<brobostigon> not yet,
<brobostigon> maybe excessive,
<brobostigon> i was hoping google docs could deal with it,
<brobostigon> markjones: itshouldnt be that big shouild it?
<markjones> brobostigon, LibreOffice? No
<brobostigon> markjones: icant intterrupt apt, i will checkwhnits donw.
<markjones> installed it now?
<markjones> oopw
<markjones> ianto, fallen asleep?
<ianto> markjones: Na
<markjones> ok, that has happened before now...
<brobostigon> markjones: its taking ages, sorry,
<markjones> brobostigon, no problems
<brobostigon> markjones: how much time have we got, can i get back to this with you and ianto tmrw,once i have looked at that document.
<markjones> brobostigon, we have until Saturday
<brobostigon> markjones: let me see what i can do tonight then,
<markjones> ok, I'm watching Top Gear at the moment
<brobostigon> ok, apt is killing openoffice and replacving it with libreoffice from debian experimental.
<markjones> brobostigon: https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0ASuIGA3SepQMZGRtdno2ODJfOTFzMzI5Z3FjNg&hl=en_GB&authkey=CKOopvAH
<markjones> should help
<brobostigon> thank you.
<brobostigon> and bits of that need tobe updated, like openoffice.
<markjones> updated, and bits removed
<brobostigon> ok.
<markjones> as we need to mention our LoCo and Translation Teams
<brobostigon> yes.
<brobostigon> markjones: thats a good basis, but as you said, maybe too technical in parts, unlesstheey are truly that interested.
<markjones> yup
<brobostigon> debian also needs a mention really, as itsabout ubuntu,
<markjones> it's got a mention :P
<brobostigon> however, againthat might be too technical or the audience,
<brobostigon> for the*
<markjones> yeah
<brobostigon> soits needs tobe said, ubuntu'srelationship atleastsimply to debian.
<markjones> well, describe how Ubuntu is similar to OSX
<markjones> without the cost
<brobostigon> linuxhotel.de :)
<brobostigon> floss basis, unix-like, darwin(bsd)
<brobostigon> linux(unix-like=
<brobostigon> markjones: thts the direction iwould go, if thats right or not, is another question.
<brobostigon> and the basis floss philosophy applies in both.
<brobostigon> FSF , oh, maybe not.
<brobostigon> markjones: also why is opera in there?
<brobostigon> slide 20.
<ianto> Opera?
<brobostigon> https://docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0ASuIGA3SepQMZGRtdno2ODJfOTFzMzI5Z3FjNg&hl=en_GB&authkey=CKOopvAH
<brobostigon> slide 19.
<markjones> *shrug*
<ianto> markjones: On the topic of Hacio'r Iaith, you know anything about the Android translation process?
<markjones> nope
<ianto> I can't find out any information anywhere
<markjones> there's nowt
<brobostigon> idont know anything either,
<ianto> Then how is there a French version? :'(
<ianto> Btw we are able to translate Chrome/Chromium to Welsh through Launchpad if we register a Launchpad team to translate with
<ianto> Not just an Ubuntu translation team
<brobostigon> hmm,
<markjones> I'd do that
<ianto> I've done it
<ianto> waiting for response
<ianto> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/141861
<markjones> ooh
<brobostigon> me tired.
<brobostigon> nos da.
<markjones> nos da brobostigon
<brobostigon> nos da markjones
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-16
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
<markjones> hi brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi markjones :)
<markjones> my fiancée is getting an iphone
<brobostigon> :(
<markjones> no, it's good
<brobostigon> why ?
<markjones> she's got learning difficulties
<markjones> so can make better use of the accessibility on the iphone
<brobostigon> may i ask what kind of learning difficulties?
<brobostigon> i agree, you do have a point, on that.
<markjones> she's got dyslexia and dyscalculia
<brobostigon> ah, i know both.
<markjones> http://mitchvidler.co.uk/LancasterUni/ < shcking
<brobostigon> minute.
<plod> absolutely rubbish
<markjones> hmm?
<plod> ?
<markjones> your comment at 13:23
<plod> what about my comment at 13:23
<plod> you posted a link
<plod> i commented
<plod> :(
<markjones> oh i see
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-17
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-18
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-20
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-21
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2014-01-13
<plod> Angel3001
<brobostigon> morning plod
<plod> bore da
<plod> wie ghets
<plod> good morning
<brobostigon> not bad, and you?
<plod> yeah pretty good
<plod> stressed to high heaven
<plod> but pretty good regardless
<brobostigon> :) :(
<plod> We are due our first kid ever so soon
<brobostigon> congratulations.
<plod> but as you can imagine its like a crazy can of worms hehe
<brobostigon> yep
<plod> any news with you?
<brobostigon> not really, except for the JC/DWP forcing me to do workfare/MWA.
<plod> eugh
<brobostigon> exactly
<plod> well sorry to hear that, not a fan of some of the changes happening atm myself
<brobostigon> yes, they have lost there minds in certain respects.
#ubuntu-cym 2014-01-14
<plod> bore da
